# Smart IC LEd



## Gomerpyle (May 28, 2017)

The link below is to an image of a AC 110 volt led. Has anyone messed around with one? Curious about opinions on them and any practical applications.



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5FWmT1PfislMVZYYkhkeEJVVlk


----------

